# المتر المكعب كم يستهللك اسمنت وكم نيس وكم كري



## وضاح الجبري (17 نوفمبر 2009)

ارجو الا تبخلووا علي بلجوواب


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (17 نوفمبر 2009)

راجع موسوعة البقري
المتر مكعب بالنسب كم يحوي؟؟؟
اجمع النسب الي بعض واقسم الي الحجم
باختصار
.8 .4 متر بالحجم و 350 كيلو اسمنت بالوزن 
0.8 حجم الخرسانه حصي
0.4 حجم الخرسانه رمل
350 كيلو اسمنت
الان اصبح الخرسانه من الشركه وخلصنا والحمدلله اسهل


----------



## ابو حسنين (17 نوفمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز
يتم حساب كميات الاسمنت والرمل والحصى بالاعتماد على نسب خلط الخرسانه 
فمثلا
اذا كانت نسبة الخلط هي 1:2:4
ستكون المعادله كالتالي
0.67 (1 س+2س+4س)=1
من المعادله اعلاه
س=0.213
اذن حجم الاسمنت هو 0.213 متر مكعب وبما ان كثافة الاسمنت =1440 كغم / متر مكعب
اذن وزن الاسمنت= 0.213 مضروب في 1440 
=306 كغم

مع التقدير


----------



## ابو حسنين (17 نوفمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز
يتم حساب كميات الاسمنت والرمل والحصى بالاعتماد على نسب خلط الخرسانه 
فمثلا
اذا كانت نسبة الخلط هي 1:2:4
ستكون المعادله كالتالي
0.67 (1 س+2س+4س)=1
من المعادله اعلاه
س=0.213
اذن حجم الاسمنت هو 0.213 متر مكعب وبما ان كثافة الاسمنت =1400 كغم / متر مكعب
اذن وزن الاسمنت= 0.213 مضروب في 1400 
=298 كغم
تقريبا 300 كغم
مع التقدير


----------



## ابو حسنين (17 نوفمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز هناك خطا في كثافة الاسمنت وفيما يلي التصحيح
يتم حساب كميات الاسمنت والرمل والحصى بالاعتماد على نسب خلط الخرسانه 
فمثلا
اذا كانت نسبة الخلط هي 1:2:4
ستكون المعادله كالتالي
0.67 (1 س+2س+4س)=1
من المعادله اعلاه
س=0.213

اذن حجم الاسمنت هو 0.213 متر مكعب وبما ان كثافة الاسمنت =1400 كغم / متر مكعب
اذن وزن الاسمنت= 0.213 مضروب في 1400 
=298 كغم تقريبا تساوي 300 كغم
وحجم الرمل هو 2 س اي 0.42
وحجم الحصى هو 4س اي 0.48

مع التقدير


----------



## وضاح الجبري (18 نوفمبر 2009)

الف شكر


----------



## وضاح الجبري (18 نوفمبر 2009)

طيب هل يوجد برنامج يحب كمية الاسمن والحديد والرمل والحصى اي حصر كميات جزاكم الله خير


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (18 نوفمبر 2009)

اعمل انت بالاكسل ؟؟؟
وسؤال
كري يعني شنو؟او لهجة اي بلد؟
ااسف للسؤال خارج المقرر


----------



## وضاح الجبري (19 نوفمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز مصعب الكري هواء الحصى هذاء هوالاسم الشائع عندناء في اليمن


----------



## رشدان (19 نوفمبر 2009)

ماقصرتوا وافدتوا الاخ السائل


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*اخي الكريم السلام عليكم *
*لمعرفة كم يستهلك المتر المكعب الخرساني من مواد اولية ، اولا يجب معرفة نسبة الخلط يعني مثلا 1:2:4 و هذه غالبا ما تستخدم في الاسس **foundation** او 1:1.5:3 و الى اخره من نسب الخلط ..*
*لنأخذ مثلا نسبة الخلط 1:2:4 *

*وهنا نتبع* *طريقة الحجم المطلق* *وهي* *ان مجموع الحجوم المطلقة لمكونات الخلطة تساوي الحجم المطلق للخرسانة** .. 
**وبعلم ان متر مكعب خرساني = 1000 لتر* 

*الحجم المطلق لاي مكون** = **وزنه بالكغم مقسوم على وزنه النوعي** . *

*الوزن النوعي للاسمنت = 3.15*
*الوزن النوعي للرمل = ** 2.65**
**الوزن النوعي للماء1** = *

*نسبة الماء* *بالخلطة تتراوح ما بين** 0.4 **الى 0.7 من وزن الاسمنت والنسبة المتداولة هي 0.5 من وزن الاسمنت و اذا كانت هناك مواد مضافة ( ملينة ) للخرسانة طبعا اتقل نسبة الماء يعني تكون من 0.4 الى 0.46 من وزن الاسمنت لان المادة المضافة تقلل من نسبة الماء الى الاسمنت *

*الركام** ( الرمل + الحصويات ) وهنا نسبته معطاة* *وتساوي 6 اضعاف الاسمنت** . *

*بفرض ان وزن الاسمنت =**x ** اذا وزن الركام ( الرمل + الحصى ) = 6**x** و وزن الماء = 5.0 **x*
*من معادلة الحجم المطلق** / 
**(وزن الاسمنت \وزنه النوعي + وزن* *الركام \ وزنه النوعي + وزن الماء \ وزنه النوعي ) = 1000 لتر** . *

*(x\3.15) + (6x/2.65) + (0.5x\1) =1000* 

*x= 324.5 kg = **وزن الاسمنت*

*ووزن الماء = نصف وزن الاسمنت = 0.5**x = 162.25L*

*وبالتالي وزن الركام = 6 اضعاف* *الاسمنت = 1947 كغم* 

*يعني وزن الرمل يساوي 649 كغم و وزن الحصى يساوي 1298كغم* 

تقبل مني وافر التقدير و الاحترام ...


----------



## وضاح الجبري (22 نوفمبر 2009)

الف شكر على التوضيح وجزاك الله خير


----------



## شاكر العمران (22 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## eccnw (31 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزالك الله كل خير


----------



## عاشق السهر (27 ديسمبر 2010)

يعطيكم الف عافيه


----------



## Jamal (30 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Shahd Saad (4 يناير 2011)

يتم حساب كميات الاسمنت والرمل والحصى بالاعتماد على نسب خلط الخرسانه 
فمثلا
اذا كانت نسبة الخلط هي 1:2:4
ستكون المعادله كالتالي
0.67 (1 س+2س+4س)=1
من المعادله اعلاه
س=0.213

اذن حجم الاسمنت هو 0.213 متر مكعب وبما ان كثافة الاسمنت =1400 كغم / متر مكعب
اذن وزن الاسمنت= 0.213 مضروب في 1400 
=298 كغم تقريبا تساوي 300 كغم
وحجم الرمل هو 2 س اي 0.42
وحجم الحصى هو 4س اي 0.84


----------



## image (4 يناير 2011)

نسب الخلط في مصانع الخرسانة تكون ثابتة بالنسبة للخرسانة و الرمل

على سبيل المثال عند الصب 

للاعمدة الاسمنت 7 اكياس اسمنت = 350 كج
والسقف 6.5 كيس اسمنت = 325 كج

الرمل = 700 كج او 650 كج

الخرسانة او الحصى (على حسب التسمية ) = 1200 كج او 1150 كج

اما بالنسبة للماء فيكون تقريبا نصف كمية الاسمنت
130 لتر - 120 لتر ماء ( طبعا تختلف على حسب درجة حرارة الصب و المواد المضافة للخلطة)
طبعا هناك مواد مضافة للخلطة ك super plasticizer تساعد على تقليل كمية للمياه و بالتالي 
زيادة قوة الخرسانة 

نرجو الافادة من اصحاب الخبرات الكبيرة​


----------



## غادة عبد الكريم (8 يناير 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررين على هذه المعلومات


----------



## غادة عبد الكريم (4 أغسطس 2011)

شكررررررررا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## ابوريناد1269 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

مساء الخير اخوان عندي استفسار بالنسبة لمكائن البلك الخرساني لبنانية الصنع كم ممكن يصنع الكيس الاسمنت بلكه مقاس 15


----------



## ابوريناد1269 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

مساء الخيرات اخوان القلابي الصغير دايهاتسو كم يساوي متر مكعب وممكن من لدية خبرة في مصانع البلك يدوية الصنع لايبخل علينا جزاكم الف خير


----------



## ashra_3tea (12 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مبارك الصلاحي (23 أغسطس 2014)

•	احسب كمية المواد المطلوبة لبناء جدار من بردين 12 م2 ونفذ ببردين (0.2*0.2*0.4) ومونه إسمنتية 1:4:8 ؟
•	الحل :
اسم المادة	الحجم م3	عدد
الجدار	2.4	ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
حجم البردين 0.016	ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
بردين	0.016	2.4/0.016= 150 حبه
المونة لأسمنتية	0.3*2.4=0.72	ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
الاسمنت	0.72*1/12=0.06	ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
الرمل	0.72*4/12=0.24	ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
الماء	w=0.06*0.5*1000=30 لتر	ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

•	ملاحظة :
حجم المونة الإسمنتية الجافة للمتر المكعب =0.3 م3
w = كمية الماء بالمتر المكعب
المتر مكعب من الماء = 1000 لتر
c = كمية الاسمنت بالمتر مكعب


----------



## مبارك الصلاحي (23 أغسطس 2014)

مثال لتوضيح مشكورين ياجماعه على معلوماتكم الغزيرة


----------

